# Gibts hier Rattenfänger ???



## propper (14. März 2007)

Suche nette Leute zum biken rund um Hameln... bitte meldet euch!!


ride on!


----------



## fuzzel (20. März 2007)

jo, hier! rinteln, oder besser gesagt hohenrode (anner hameln nebenstrecke)
mach aber grad abi und bin ab sommer weg. aber bis dahin, klar! hab mir hinter meiner haustür nen schicken downhillsingletrail gemacht, mitn paar kleinen sprüngn drin, die man aber schön mit speed nehmn kann, verdammt abwechslungsreich für die kurze strecke. ich fahr noch nich so lange, will mehr springn lernen und ma gern ne dirtline fahrn, aber das wichtigste: schöne singletrails, meiner is schon ziemlich durchgekaut. hätte auf jedn fall lust zu fahrn, weiss aber nich wie das mit der zeit hinkommt (fernbeziehung, abi und danach hoffntlich kohle machn)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing_2006 (23. März 2007)

Lügenbarone gibts hier auch.. Komme aus Bodenwerder und bike viel im Vogler / Solling. Ist ja fast nebenan. Meist aber in der etwas sportlicheren Gangart, trainiere für die Challenge 4 MTB Serie die ich dieses Jahr fahren werde.


----------



## propper (28. März 2007)

Darkwing_2006 schrieb:


> Lügenbarone gibts hier auch.. Komme aus Bodenwerder und bike viel im Vogler / Solling. Ist ja fast nebenan. Meist aber in der etwas sportlicheren Gangart, trainiere für die Challenge 4 MTB Serie die ich dieses Jahr fahren werde.



hi darkwing!

das hört sich ja schon ganz gut an!
Bin im Januar nach Hameln gezogen.. komme iegentlich aus dem MTB-Eldorado-Sauerland  und bin ausserdem bike-ranger bei der bike-arena-sauerland (www.bike-arena.de)

ich fahre eigentlich auch in der sportlichen liga, hab momentan eine solide grundkondition die ich natürlich bis zum sommer weiter ausbauen will.. letzten sommer bin ich alle 2-3 tage touren von ca. 50-80 km (rd. 1000hm) gefahren, da will ich auf jeden fall wieder hin.

hier in hameln find ich irgendwie keine guten strecken.. naja, mit dem suaelrand ist es hier auch ned zu vergleichen, is klar.. 

vielleicht hast du ja mal lust/zeit auf einen gemeinsamen ausritt.. auch wenn ich vielleicht noch ned 100prozentig deinen fitnesszustand habe.. aber so 40-50 km könnten wir ja mal angehen!

brauche halt eine "trainingsstrecke"... immer nur den klüt rauf und runter wird auf dauer landweilig.. da kenn ich ja fast schon jeden baum mit vornamen *gg*

würd mich freuen wenn du dich mal meldest!


gruß
lars


ride on


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (28. März 2007)

Hi Lars..

Klar, bin dabei! Allerdings sieht´s auf meinen Haustrails im Moment echt grausam aus. Habe vor zwei Wochen mal versucht durchn Vogler zu joggen, das glich dann eher einem Hürdenlauf. Manche Bäume sind so ineinander gekracht das man da selbst ohne Bike nur schwer drüber weg kommt. Hoffentlich geht da bald wieder was..

In und um Hameln war ich noch nie mitn Bike im Wald. Scheint sich auch nicht wirklich zu lohnen. Aufn Klüt geht ne Autobahn und im Süntel geht zur Zeit wohl auch nicht viel wenn ich richtig gelesen hab. 

Wo evtl noch was geht ist im Deister (Richtung Hannover). War da zwar nie wirklich drin, aber dort scheint öfter mal was los zu sein. 

Bin dies Jahr erst knapp 50km MTB gefahren.. 1000 auf RR und 400 auf der Rolle.. wird Zeit mal wieder ein paar Trails anzutesten, sonst verlernt man noch das Fahren. 

Beschränkst Du Dich nur auf das Umfeld von Hameln oder fährste auch woanders?

Gruß
auch Lars


----------



## propper (28. März 2007)

hi lars  

also gebunden bin ich eigentlich nicht.. wenn eine schöne 40-50 km strecke (wenig asphalt, gerne singletrails) etwas weiter weg ist bin ich schon bereit ein paar kilometer mitm auto hinzufahren..
will sowieso im sommer möglichst jedes wochenende in meine heimat ins sauerland.. ist sowieso das beste gebiet für schöne touren! (ist momentan auch noch waldvertretungsverbot ausgesprochen wg kyrill, hat sich in den letzten wochen aber schon etwas gebessert, werd ich ostern mal antesten)

rennrad hätt ich auch gerne, passt aber momentan leider ned in mein budget..

also ich fahr momentan 3-4 mal die woche 20-30km.. würd gerne auch wieder längeren touren fahren, aber dafür ist hameln ned unbedingt gut.. fahre lieber waldwege als radwege neben der strasse.. naja..

meld dich doch mal wenn du wieder mal nen ausritt machen willst.. wo genau liegt vogler/solling und wie weit ist das von hameln weg? bodenwerder ist ja fast um die ecke...

ride on


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (28. März 2007)

Der Vogler grenzt dirkekt an Bodenwerder, zum Solling muss man noch 20 weitere Kilometer weseraufwärts. Dafür gibts da auch ausgeschilderter MTB-Strecken, einen Parcour und ne Downhill-Strecke. Ansonsten sind die Berge hier so naja.... irgendwie lande ich wenn ich ohne Karte fahre immer auf irgendwelchen Kuhweiden oder in Sackgassen

Die Waldautobahnen sind im Vogler auch soweit frei, richtig Spaß machts aber nur übern Kamm. Sobald der frei ist sag ich Dir Bescheid. Dürfte aber momentan recht zerwühlt sein.

Wenns Wetter hält steht am WE auf jeden Fall MTB aufm Plan.. ansonsten halt wieder RR oder joggen.

also bis bald..


----------



## fuzzel (29. März 2007)

im deister kann man gut fahrn, da sind mehrere singletrails frei oder zumindest befahrbar. man kann gut ab wennigsen waldkater (www.viamichelin.de fur anfahrt) fahrn. sind schone streckn mit netten sprungen, und jede menge guter biker. soweit ich weiss trifft man sich da jedn sonntag um 12.


----------



## propper (29. März 2007)

@darkwing
wär super wenns bald klappt! werd heute wieder mal den klüt befahren..gähn..
waldautobahnen=geteert? kenn den ausdruck ned ;-)
fahre auch lieber feldwege, waldwege.. naja..

@fuzzel
wo ist denn deister? wie gesagt wohn noch ned solange hier..


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (29. März 2007)

Mit Waldautobahnen meinte ich breite geschotterte Waldwege auf denen auch die Holzlaster vorwärts kommen.


----------



## fuzzel (30. März 2007)

gib einfach bei viamichelin.de wennigsen waldkater ein, dann siehste wie du da hinkommst. jedn sonntag fahrt da halt ne grosse gruppe los, einfach zur rechtn zeit da sein, isn grosser parkplatz, nich zu verfehln, dann lernste alle trails kennen. is schoen, mit vieln kickern un drops, teilweise mehrere meter hoch, da kommn auch profis an ihre grenzn. dazu kazenkoeppe, wurzelpassagen und und und. der deister is n bischen groesser, zwischn hannover und hameln, un da gibts viele trails, aber die legendaersten sind oberhalb von wennigsen. es lohnt sich auf jeden fall!!! such mal das deisterforum, da findeste bestimmt anschluss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balou78 (30. März 2007)

Hallo Propper,
ich komme direkt aus Hameln,bin allerdings noch fahrtechnischer Anfänger. Aber vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal für eine erste gemütliche Tour.

Gruß, der Olli....


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. März 2007)

propper schrieb:


> @darkwing
> wär super wenns bald klappt! werd heute wieder mal den klüt befahren..gähn..
> waldautobahnen=geteert? kenn den ausdruck ned ;-)
> fahre auch lieber feldwege, waldwege.. naja..
> ...



hallo propper, viel einfacher. aus hameln kommend b 217 richtung hannover fahren, ausfahrt springe krankenhaus nehmen , stadteinwärts fahren und immer geradeaus . über die schranken und immer weiter richtung wald. da kannst du dann entscheiden a. parken und los. b die strasse in den wald bis zum ersten parkplatz fahren , oder c bis zum parkplatz köllnisch feld fahren. 
egal wie du die entscheidest, im deister bist du dann schon mal 

p.s am annaturm triffst du auch immer nette biker, die dir den einen oder anderen tip geben können. auch sind die kuchen und bratkartoffeln verdammt lecker


----------



## könni__ (1. April 2007)

Hi propper,
so schlecht ist es um Hameln auch nicht, komme da ursprünglich her. Der klüt ist für ne schnelle runde zwar ganz gut, ist halt klein und schnell... ich könnte dir auch empfehlen den Wehl, Schweineberg, Düt und Schecken mal auszuprobieren. Wenn es dann länger werden soll würde ich eine Runde über Schweinberg, Süntel evtl. Deister empfehlen. Dann kannste dir die Nummer mit dem Auto nach Springe über die 217 auch sparen. Wenn du es über den Süntel bis Bad Münder geschaft hast fahr hoch zum Annaturm da findest du am Wochenende bestimmt biker die dir ein paar Trails zeigen
Für Hameln noch ein Tip, kannst bei Bunny Hop bestimmt ein paar Tips über Trails erfahren. Soweit ich weiß treffen die sich da auch immer biker zum biken


----------



## propper (1. April 2007)

hi könni!

danke für die tipps!

war heute mit ner kleinen gruppe im deister unterwegs.. ganz nett da 

aber ich bin halt doch ein rattenfänger und kein trail-fänger  dazu fehlt mir das richtige bike... fahre sowieso lieber touren...

werd die woche mal bei bunnyhop nachfragen... brauche eh nen neuen laufradsatz für WENIG geld.. aber der laden sieht schon von aussen recht teuer aus .. hmmm

die radwanderkarten hameln / werbergland sind nix für mountainbiker oder? denke da sind nur die geteerten wege verzeichnet!? 

Ride on


----------



## xxBadAzzxx (1. April 2008)

Hallo,
endlich finde ich mal jemand aus Hameln und/oder Umgebung.
Gibts untereuch auch "Anfänger" so wie mich?
Suche welche die Lust so ab und an mal mitn MTB übern Klüt oder Düt zu fahrn....


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. April 2008)

xxBadAzzxx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> endlich finde ich mal jemand aus Hameln und/oder Umgebung.
> Gibts untereuch auch "Anfänger" so wie mich?
> Suche welche die Lust so ab und an mal mitn MTB übern Klüt oder Düt zu fahrn....



nix für ungut, aber in dem thread ist seit genau einem jahr nix mehr passiert !!!

wünsch dir aber glück, das sich wer meldet 

hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxBadAzzxx (1. April 2008)

ohhhh hab nicht gesehn das es 2007 war


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Oktober 2010)

Lebt hier noch jemand? 
Wir sind demnächst mit unserem FSJ Seminar zwangsweise in Klein Süntel. Die Frage ist ob es in der Umgebung lohnt die Bikes mitzubringen, da es sich in unserem Fall um eher schweres Gerät <170mm handelt. Raufschieben oder fahre ist ok, aber es sollte Bergab schon ein bisschen Spaß machen.


----------



## chris2305 (12. Oktober 2010)

Gibt as in der Gegend, natürlich in Kl.Süntel den Süntel, oder für 170mm noch besser den Deister


----------



## chris2305 (12. Oktober 2010)

Heisst im Süntel kann man inzwischen auch mit mehr Federweg ein bisschen Spaß haben, aber den meisten Spaß hat man im Deister


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Oktober 2010)

Die Zeit in den Deister zu kommen werden wir nicht haben (etwa 2,5 Stunden am Stück).


----------



## chris2305 (12. Oktober 2010)

Warum nicht?
Im Süntel kann man aber auch biken, muss nur wissen wo


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Oktober 2010)

Kein Auto und DH Bikes. Wo kann man denn in Süntel biken?


----------



## chris2305 (12. Oktober 2010)

kommt drauf an as ihr fahren wollt, nur donwnhill wäre der Deister besser. Trails im Süntel sind um die Bergschmiede, genauer werde ich das hier nicht nennen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich melde mich morgen oder übermorgen per PN!


----------

